
Verizon CEO: Next Generation Will See End of the Cable Bundle - joelhaus
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100923/hey-cable-guys-cord-cutting-is-real-and-its-a-problem-says-verizon/
======
aspir
Couldn't agree more. Data flows down the path of least resistance, and you
can't unshift the paradigm that downloading video has started. Most in the TV
industry should be shaking in their boots right now. Or innovating- but cable
TV really doesn't seem to attract those types.

